# router table plans



## broady18 (Jan 21, 2009)

hi everyone, this is my first post on this site so please excuse any mistakes i might make. i'am disabled and have to do any work sitting in a chair so i'am looking for plans or ideas for a small router table that i can move around easily. i have limited space so it has to be small and light enough for me to be able to lift it off a bench onto my lap to move it, something similar to that used in the router workshop looks to be ideal. any ideas will be gratefully appreciated.
thanks broady18


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

broady18 said:


> hi everyone, this is my first post on this site so please excuse any mistakes i might make. i'am disabled and have to do any work sitting in a chair so i'am looking for plans or ideas for a small router table that i can move around easily. i have limited space so it has to be small and light enough for me to be able to lift it off a bench onto my lap to move it, something similar to that used in the router workshop looks to be ideal. any ideas will be gratefully appreciated.
> thanks broady18


Hi Kev - welcome to the forum 
Tons of router table plans out there. Find a post by BobJ3, he has a link in his signature to a bunch of them. You may also want to take a look at the thread "Wanted, pictures of your table", originally posted by Old Chipper. I'm at work right now so can't dig up the links at the moment but browse around the forum a bit and I'm sure you will find something you like.
Good Luck


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

jschaben said:


> Hi Kev - welcome to the forum
> Tons of router table plans out there. Find a post by BobJ3, he has a link in his signature to a bunch of them. You may also want to take a look at the thread "Wanted, pictures of your table", originally posted by Old Chipper. I'm at work right now so can't dig up the links at the moment but browse around the forum a bit and I'm sure you will find something you like.
> Good Luck


This link:
» ToolCrib.com’s Ultimate Guide: 28 Free Router Table Plans - ToolCrib.com Blog

Santé


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Interesting link, Daniel !

http://www.woodsmith.com/files/issues/156/fold-away-router-table.pdf might suit. You could get a wheelchair under it.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Take a look see here: Special Needs Woodworking - Router Forums

I believe there might be a few tables there that can give you some ideas. 

HTH


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

welcome on board Kev..

here's a start... got the link out of the "special needs" section..

Ableworkshop.com - Where disabled woodworkers find tips, tricks and hints on accessible workshops and tools


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Kev. Glad to have you join us.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Kev... would a wall mounted router table be a consideration? Something that drops down to use, then folds up and away when not in use. Open bottom to pull your chair (assuming a wheel chair) right up to. Dust control would be a minor issue I think. Alot of clever folks in here!!! 

Just throwing darts here....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just throwing darts here also

Pickup one of the under the kitchen counter pull out trays,mount your router to it,than just pull it out over your chair,most are made to support about 80 lbs..out about 24" from the counter edge..or the type that pulls out and lifts up and locks in place..most come with the lumber in them...( hardwood top board )

=======

======


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## broady18 (Jan 21, 2009)

*thanks*

hi everyone, thanks for all your help and suggestions on router table plans there are some really great free plans and links to sites i didn't know existed. 
i only wish i had come to you all for advice months ago.
thanks again kev


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Kev..

I'm really kinda curious as to what you decide on doing here and why... stay in touch


----------



## broady18 (Jan 21, 2009)

thanks for all your help everyone, i now have another problem, choosing which one to make! once again thanks.
regards kev


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

There are some people over at Woodworking Talk - Woodworkers Forum who have done a lot of work with handicapped people.


----------

